# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  18th/19th Century Pre Industrial Locks & Keys

## HoL

*Pre-Industrial Revolution keys attributed to the 18th/19th century.
*A selection of 18th/19th century keys from our reference collection.
*An: 1874*

Double ended key. D: 18th century.
Sz: 100mm. Mt: steel.

*An: 1016*

Double ended Key. D: 18th/19th century.
Sz: 129mm. Mat: steel

*An: 1695*

Folding key. D: 18th/19th century.
Sz: 108mm, (open), 62mm (closed). Mat: steel

*An: 1694*

Folding key. D: 18th/19th century.
Sz: 108mm, (open), 62mm (closed). Mat: steel

*An: 1693*

Folding key. D: 18th/19th century.
Sz: 147mm (open), 80mm (closed). Mat: steel

*An: 1705*

Hinged Key Double Set. D: 18th century. Co: European.
Sz: 86mm. Mt: steel

*An: 1705*

Hinged triple key Set. D: 18th century.
Sz: 109mm. Mt: steel

*An: 1708*

Latch Lifter. D: 18th Century.
Sz: 70mm. Mt: steel

*An: 1029*


key: D: 18th /19th century.
 Sz: 65mm
The stem is formed externally in the shape of a triangle, and internally in the shape of an arrow head.

*An: 1028*


Key: D: 18th century.
Sz: 90mm
The stem is formed both internally and externally in a triangular shape. The bow is uniformly circular in both shape and section with decoration grooves formed in the collar boss. Flared bit.

*An: 1026*


Key: D: 18th century.
Sz: 140mm
A box of wards style key with a shaft formed both internally and externally in the shape of a 5 pointed star. Oval bow with stylised drops internally, the boss proportionally tapers and is embellished with decorative turnings. Wedge bit.

*An: 1013*

Key with spade shape drill pin. D: c18th Century
Sz: 92mm (key), 41mm (drill pin). CoR: European. Mat: brass, steel.

*An: 1665*

Box of Wards with key. D: 18th Century.
Sz: 115mm dia. (wards), 174mm (key). Co: Europe. Mat: brass, steel.

----------


## HoL

*Pre Industrial Locks attributed to the 18th/19th century.
*A selection of 18th/19th century locks from our reference collection.
 *An: 1381*

Banbury Stock Lock. D: 18th / 19th century. CoR: England
Sz: 269 x 175mm (key: 180mm). Mt: iron, wood.

*An: 1662*

Chest Lock. D: 18th/19th century. CoR: Europe.
Sz: 207 x 250mm (lock), 150mm (key). Mt: steel. Wt:

----------

